# Minis stutter only for a frame or two repeatedly



## djjeesh (Feb 16, 2014)

I have 2 XG1's with Tivo and 2 Tivo Minis. Each Mini is going to its own XG1 Box.

I have Coax from street ->4 Way Splitter->(Line 1) XG1, (Line 2) XG1, (Line 3) Tivo Mini, (Line 4) 2 Way Splitter [line a-Tivo Mini, line b-Netgear MOCA Bridge->CableModem]

The connection doesn't drop out or lose internet. Haven't really had problems with the Minis talking to its XG1 counterpart. I can watch Live and Recorded stuff with very little problems. There is one issue of screen frame skips. This doesn't bother me too much when watching slow moving things like sitcoms, news etc but it's pretty much unbearable trying to watch sports. The picture is great, it just seems to either skip a frame or lose a frame ever few seconds. It kind of has a human blinking effect when you close your eyes. If you look at something stationary on the screen, such as an NBC logo you get see it get pixelated for a frame and then go back to normal. This happens about every 3 seconds or so. This blinking / frame skip is consistent on both Minis connected to different XG1s on both recorded and live tv.

Moca settings show 220-250 MBPS in PHY values. Not sure what these are measuring to tell you the truth.

My only bet was needing a POE Filter which I ordered online the other day. But that didn't help at all. The splitter is only rated for 1ghz but must be working enough to get that PHY values above. People say anything over 200 is good.

Tested a different router and same thing.

Maybe some weird interference things.






updated thoughts - Both XG1s play recorded stuff from one another just fine and that must go through the same Moca'd network. Maybe the Minis (both of them) just have bad video cards in them? I've used both component cables and hdmi cables and they still stutter.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

lol I wrote you a response, much of which is wiped out by your updates!

Newly remix version:
XG1's? Hmmm, not too many posts about em on here! Any chance this is a known issue with XG1's->Minis?

Does it happen on all channels? In every resolution (of the source signal/channel)? Does it happen with the minis set to output different resolutions? When you play back recordings are the visual glitches in the same places? Hmmm... every few seconds... are you running anything with a large motor, like a dehumidifier, furnace, treadmill, etc that might be putting out electrical or rfi interference that the (theoretically) less shielded/robust Minis might be being affected by?

Have you rebooted everything... the XG1's, minis, moca adapter, cable modem, router, etc?

No open taps on your splitters? All coax cable ends in good shape? All coax connections tight? No ancient cables? Does the coax run near any possible sources of interference?

I assume the minis came from your cable co? Are they running version 20.3.8 of the tivo software? Are the XG1's running whatever their latest software is?

You listed the PHY values, but are you getting Moca errors?

PHY values are the raw data rate for data xfers over the coax. There is overhead for transmitting ethernet data over coax, with additional checksumming, etc. So 275phy rate = ~175mbps. HD shows only need like 20mbps, so you're good there! 

If you move one of the minis to where one of the XG1's are at, using the same cables/connections, do you see the same problems?

Because the XG1's can stream cleanly to each other, the following I now put less weight on:

You said your "splitter" is rated for 1ghz, but you have two splitters in your layout.

Test your POE filter by putting it "between" two moca devices to verify its blocking moca signals.

Temporarily try the POE filter on the coax input of your cable modem. (Rarely) Some cable modems hate Moca signals and cause problems.


----------



## djjeesh (Feb 16, 2014)

Newly remix version: *LOL* Thanks for the reply and the ideas. Here are my responses to most of your questions.

**XG1's? Hmmm, not too many posts about em on here! Any chance this is a known issue with XG1's->Minis?** 
Who knows. I saw one person review it on DSLreports and it wasn't brought up as an issue... I replied with my review of course. Not too many posts indeed. Makes it even harder and the techs barely know anything about the Tivo service since it's pretty new to them.

**Does it happen on all channels? In every resolution (of the source signal/channel)? Does it happen with the minis set to output different resolutions?**
All channels. Tried setting the Minis to only do 720p but same results.

**are you running anything with a large motor, like a dehumidifier, furnace, treadmill, etc that might be putting out electrical or rfi interference that the (theoretically) less shielded/robust Minis might be being affected by?** Not that I can think of. Does it regardless of what's on or off.

**Have you rebooted everything... the XG1's, minis, moca adapter, cable modem, router, etc?**
Yup.

**No open taps on your splitters? All coax cable ends in good shape? All coax connections tight? No ancient cables? Does the coax run near any possible sources of interference?** 
Nope. These are all within 3 years old and good.

**I assume the minis came from your cable co? Are they running version 20.3.8 of the tivo software? Are the XG1's running whatever their latest software is?**
20.2.2.3-01-6-A92. Some people at my cable co don't even know they offer Tivo boxes so trying to find what it should be on will be interesting. Is there a way to force an update or is this all automatic? I will also google after this post like a smart person. - Looks like 'real' tivo minis are on 20.3.8 so ours are a little behind it seems.

**You listed the PHY values, but are you getting Moca errors?**
No errors. Just about 10ish bad packets a week. Doesn't seem like too much. Most of that is me probably fiddling with the Moca injector at the Router/Modem.

**If you move one of the minis to where one of the XG1's are at, using the same cables/connections, do you see the same problems?**
Haven't tried this. Maybe will give it a go tomorrow.

**You said your "splitter" is rated for 1ghz, but you have two splitters in your layout.**
Tried taking that second splitter off which split to the modem and a tivo mini to just go to the modem with same results to the other Mini that was still connected through that first 4-way splitter. That second splitter was also a 1ghz.

**Test your POE filter by putting it "between" two moca devices to verify its blocking moca signals.**
Did this the other day before I installed it on the line before the splitter to make sure it worked. Blocked the moca signal like it should have.

One of these days I will try an ethernet connection on one of the minis to see if that works or fixes it.

Some extra notes. While turning on a Tivo Mini the guides and menus are crisp and clean and not stutter - but when a video is started the guides and menus will also start to stutter. You can see the lines of the guides and text move slightly. If anyone has a tivo mini, can you see if when you tune to something like ESPN, the scrolling text at the bottom rolls along smoothly with no jitters/jumping/stuttering? This is probably what I'm going to show the tech when he comes out.


----------



## djjeesh (Feb 16, 2014)

I also tried removing an XG1 from the network altogether to see if two xg1s were too much for the network but that didn't help either. The mini that was still connected to the remaining xg1 was still stuttering on live and recording content. No error messages and phy rates still 230+mbps.

Another thing I hope to try is adding a surge protector to both Minis. Right now they are both going into power strips or just the wall. Both XG1s are on Surge Protectors and have no problems. Long shot but I will try it soon. - NOPE


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

I was staring at my screen last night, on both 720p and 1080i channels and did not see any of the distortion you are seeing.

hmmm, there were updates in the software for the minis that combated their issue with HDMI compatibility. Whos to say they didn't also combat the issue you are seeing?


----------



## djjeesh (Feb 16, 2014)

Confirmed that is firmware / software-related on DSLreports with Mediacom techs. Nothing I can do at the moment.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Well... that sucks. Cable company software updates and retail updates are often not on the same release schedule, but if there are visual glitches you'd think this would get out quick. Well maybe their techs will internally pressure for the updates to get rolled out. You also could theoretically email tivomargaret about the issue, maybe they can give assistance/support/pressure 

I'm sure Tivo doesnt want units with video glitches lingering out there when there is an available fix!

Wikipedia lists Mediacom as the 7th largest cable company. Good incentive for Tivo to give em a push... Oh, its also apparently been rated the worst, so good luck! :-/


----------



## djjeesh (Feb 16, 2014)

Good idea.


----------



## djjeesh (Feb 16, 2014)

lgnad said:


> Well... that sucks. Cable company software updates and retail updates are often not on the same release schedule, but if there are visual glitches you'd think this would get out quick. Well maybe their techs will internally pressure for the updates to get rolled out. You also could theoretically email tivomargaret about the issue, maybe they can give assistance/support/pressure
> 
> I'm sure Tivo doesnt want units with video glitches lingering out there when there is an available fix!
> 
> Wikipedia lists Mediacom as the 7th largest cable company. Good incentive for Tivo to give em a push... Oh, its also apparently been rated the worst, so good luck! :-/


I guess part of the problem is that it is still a private company with no shareholders. If the owners are making good money, why change anything?


----------

